# Indiana Jones 5: Shia LaBeouf spielt definitiv nicht mit



## AndreLinken (5. September 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Indiana Jones 5: Shia LaBeouf spielt definitiv nicht mit* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Indiana Jones 5: Shia LaBeouf spielt definitiv nicht mit*


----------



## Odin333 (5. September 2017)

Das ist doch schon mal eine gute Nachricht.
Ich hab mir die letzten Tage mal Teil 1 bis 3 über Amazon Prime reingezogen - da kann ein Nachfolger mit Harrison Ford einfach nicht mehr rankommen. Bezüglich der Action zu alt, bezüglich des Witzes zu seriös...

Bezüglich der Story habe ich mich gefragt, ob man sich vielleicht um die "absoluten Spitzenleute" die absolut spitze sind kümmert.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. September 2017)

Shia LaBeouf ist einer der besten Charakterdarsteller und Schauspieler, die Hollywood hat. Dass er sein Potenzial weder in Transformers noch in Indiana Jones zeigen konnte liegt nicht an ihm sondern an den Drehbüchern und Regisseuren. 
Da ich von neuen Indy-Filmen aber nicht viel erwarte ist das jetzt auch kein großer Verlust.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Shia LaBeouf ist einer der besten Charakterdarsteller und Schauspieler, die Hollywood hat.


Das ist sicher Ansichtssache. Das Potenzial mag da sein, aber von einer Klasse wie Anthony Hopkins oder John Malkovich ist er noch meilenweit entfernt.



> Dass er sein Potenzial weder in Transformers noch in Indiana Jones zeigen konnte liegt nicht an ihm sondern an den Drehbüchern und Regisseuren.


Welchen Film sollte man denn sehen, um das Potenzial zu erkennen? Ich nehme gerne Filmtipps an, und revidiere meine Ansicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. September 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das ist sicher Ansichtssache. Das Potenzial mag da sein, aber von einer Klasse wie Anthony Hopkins oder John Malkovich ist er noch meilenweit entfernt.
> 
> Welchen Film sollte man denn sehen, um das Potenzial zu erkennen? Ich nehme gerne Filmtipps an, und revidiere meine Ansicht.



Allen voran Charlie Countryman, der Film ist eigentlich eher Mittelmaß aber er spielt die gesamte Kollegentruppe sowas von an die Wand und schafft es dadurch den Streifen ziemlich gut zu retten. Na ja, gegen Till Schweiger und Rupert Grint sieht jeder Schauspieler gut aus aber auch Mads Mikkelsen sieht gegenüber LaBeouf hier schauspielerisch kein Land. 

Ansonsten sind gute Beispiele sicher noch Nymphomaniac Vol. 1 und 2. 
Eagle Eye und Disturbia sind sicher gute Filme an sich, allerdings fällt da die Schauspielleistung nicht so extrem auf, da Standard-Hollywoodproduktionen.


----------



## FalloutEffect (5. September 2017)

Vielleicht kommt für LaBeouf ja später Ruhm noch unverhofft. LaBeaouf muss glaube ich erstmal den Kopf freikriegen, ehe er in die Eliteriege vorstoßen kann. Bei Indy 5 war er jedenfalls fehlbesetzt...


----------



## LOX-TT (5. September 2017)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> Bei Indy 5 war er jedenfalls fehlbesetzt...



Indy 4, nicht 5  der kommt ja erst noch


----------



## linktheminstrel (5. September 2017)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt für LaBeouf ja später Ruhm noch unverhofft. LaBeaouf muss glaube ich erstmal den Kopf freikriegen, ehe er in die Eliteriege vorstoßen kann. Bei Indy 5 war er jedenfalls fehlbesetzt...



wieso später ruhm? shia labeouf ist mit Sicherheit kein schauspieler, der für ein Butterbrot arbeiten muss. er ist noch jung und wird sicher noch einige interessante jobangebote abseits von transformers etc. bekommen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (5. September 2017)

Also 'Königreich des Kristallschädels' war eigentlich schon ziemlich überflüssig, warum muss es jetzt auch noch ein fünfter Teil sein?


----------



## linktheminstrel (6. September 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Also 'Königreich des Kristallschädels' war eigentlich schon ziemlich überflüssig, warum muss es jetzt auch noch ein fünfter Teil sein?



ich glaube, sie wollen indie ein würdiges finale bescheren. nur weil teil 4 mmn ein griff in's Klo war heißt das nicht, dass teil 5 automatisch schlecht sein wird. ein Störfaktor, nämlich indie's sohn, kommt schon mal nicht vor.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2017)

Wenn jetzt noch Ford absagt wäre ich ein Stückchen glücklicher. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## bltpgermany (6. September 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt noch Ford absagt wäre ich ein Stückchen glücklicher.



Absägen muss man ihn nicht, er sollte eher in die Fußstapfen von Sean Connery treten. Als Berater bzw. erfahrener Archäologe oder Zeitzeuge, und nicht als Aktionheld mit 75.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (6. September 2017)

Also ich freue mich auf den Streifen. Indy geht immer, wenn er von Harrison gespielt wird. Was LaBeouf angeht - ich finde er ist kein schlechter Schauspieler. Die Performance steht und fällt halt wie bei jedem mit der Charakterrolle. Als Sohn von Indy fand ich ihn eher unpassend oder sagen wir wenig überzeugend.  Hat bei mir den Spaß mit Indy 4 doch etwas geschmälert. Dass im fünften Teil der Sohn keine Rolle spielt, finde ich deswegen schon sehr begrüßenswert.


----------



## Feynmann (6. September 2017)

Der Schauspieler Shia LaBeouf hat nachdem, was ich bislang von ihm gesehen habe nur einen Typus drauf. Für mich ein wenig überdreht. Man muss das mögen. Allerdings trifft es auf viele der aktuellen Schauspieler zu, dass sie nur einen bestimmten Typus glaubhaft verkörpern können.  Ich bin also nicht unglücklich darüber, dass er nicht mitspielt


----------

